# Unmotivated to do any work



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

This cold weather is the worst. I hate it. All it does it make me unmotivated to do any work whatsoever. All I wanted to do this whole winter is sleep. I have so much work to do for next week and I don't want to do any of it. Winter makes me so miserable. I want it to warm up already.


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

Same here I'm so unmotivated atm, I've got so much free time and so much work to do but just cant be bothered doing it, no motivation at all.


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 27, 2012)

Same here. I find that coffee helps, as well as physical activity (like jogging) and getting enough sleep. The best motivator, sadly, is the fact that you have one evening left to do a weeks worth of work .


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Random Dude said:


> The best motivator, sadly, is the fact that you have one evening left to do a weeks worth of work .


Couldn't agree more!

Every time I sit down to do some work, my brain just screams 'NO NO NO NO NO DO SOMETHING ELSE, ANYTHING' :um


----------



## Juliet83 (Mar 7, 2012)

Skyliner said:


> Couldn't agree more!
> 
> Every time I sit down to do some work, my brain just screams 'NO NO NO NO NO DO SOMETHING ELSE, ANYTHING' :um


ahhh same here! SAS helps, but then again it doesnt because I come here any hang out with you guys!  But you're awesome, so SAS > HW at the moment heee.

Take it from me, start working on stuff, even if its a little bit, thats better than nothing man! Nothing sucks worse than starting from 0 when you have 50 things due like yesterday


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm the opposite. I crave work. When work gets slow I'll go to home depot, buy a bunch of material and start making my own furniture. When I finish one project I'm on my way back to home depot. Gets costly though.


----------



## SartoriTaurus (Feb 11, 2012)

I find it hard to do ANYTHING at all. I have no motivation whatsoever and I really need to do something with my life right now, seeing as I graduated from high school last year. I can't find the motivation in me to do the things I once enjoyed. I hope this is just a phase.... because it's really bringing me down.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been having this problem too as of late, but I've noticed that if I set my alarm early and I wake up to do all I can in a few hours the rest of the day feels much better.


----------



## up123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Actually here it is the other way around... hot weather is the worst.. when the temp is 40 you just feel like you hate yourself...but it is not the weather that makes us not motivated it is SA and depression without those we'll do anything whether it is burning or freezing or whatever...


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

It's the opposite for me. I live in the desert and I think i'm going bonkers, but I'm starting to find blu skys depressing. It's really dull. Like, REALLY dull, blue... blue everyday. I wish it would rain here. I really do. 

When it gets hot and I get depressed looking outside, i'm completely unmotivated. I get motivated at night.... but .... then I'm too tired to do work. >>;


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

The weather has nothing to do with it but getting work done is nearly impossible for me as well. After procrastinating and accumulating so much work to do I feel extremely discouraged to even think about it. I'll probably start studying right before exams again...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I solved my unmotivation problem by dropping several classes. I had to do it. The work proved too much for me to handle and I found myself unable to concentrate. I'm going to go during the summer, which will probably be better for me because I find I am better able to focus during the summer.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I find it harder to work in the Summer than in the Winter. 

Sad to hear that you had to drop classes.


----------

